# [Urgent help required]All my .exe files get stuck at 99% download.



## jayxl (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello,
Whenever i try to download an exe file from the internet, its just get stuck at 99%. It doesn;t happen with .rar or any other file.
Not to mention, I was able to download net fremwork 4.0 exe installer though.:ermm:

I tried these things:
Used different browsers.
Used different download managers.
Disabled firewall and AV.

But no luuck.
Help will be appreciated :smile:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I would suggest you run chkdsk /f on the drive to make sure of file and disk integrity.
Do your maintenance of uninstalling programs not being used, run disk cleanup and then defrag the drive.

Can you copy a exe between machines?
Any errors in the event viewer logs?


----------

